# Red spot under budgie's beak.



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

Okay so i have noticed a red spot underneath my budgies beak and it looks like it's infected. i can't take him to the vet right now! please someone tell me what this is!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot see the detail well enough to tell what it is, are you sure it is not a piece of food stuck there? Do you have other birds that live with this one?


----------



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I cannot see the detail well enough to tell what it is, are you sure it is not a piece of food stuck there? Do you have other birds that live with this one?


No, he is my only budgie. it is not a piece of food. i'll take a better picture


----------



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

enaaax said:


>


----------



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

it looks scaly and almost infected with red spots and like tiny little holes??


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The pictures are not in good enough focus to see it clearly. One of the things that can produce a crust that looks like it has tiny holes in it is scaly face mites that effect the beak and can spread to the legs and feet. In the first picture I can see what looks like a sort of patchy whitiish area which could be indicative of mites. How long has she had this and do you have an avian vet?.


----------



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

Cody said:


> The pictures are not in good enough focus to see it clearly. One of the things that can produce a crust that looks like it has tiny holes in it is scaly face mites that effect the beak and can spread to the legs and feet. In the first picture I can see what looks like a sort of patchy whitiish area which could be indicative of mites. How long has she had this and do you have an avian vet?.


He has had this for about 2 days, i mean i have noticed it 2 days ago. But i am sure he hasn't had this 2 weeks ago, and i do not currently have an avian pet . Is there a treatment for mites? Or do i have to take him to the vet?



enaaax said:


> He has had this for about 2 days, i mean i have noticed it 2 days ago. But i am sure he hasn't had this 2 weeks ago, and i do not currently have an avian pet . Is there a treatment for mites? Or do i have to take him to the vet?


i have got a good picture!!!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This looks more serious than mites, it looks like there is a hole through the lower beak, this needs to be looked at and treated by a vet. Use this link to see if you can locate one by entering your country in the appropriate field https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if you cannot find one this way search for an exotic vet, they usually see birds. If you still cannot find one contact a wildlife rehab facility and ask who treats the birds they take in or a zoo or university with a vet program may be able to direct you to a vet.


----------



## enaaax (12 mo ago)

Cody said:


> This looks more serious than mites, it looks like there is a hole through the lower beak, this needs to be looked at and treated by a vet. Use this link to see if you can locate one by entering your country in the appropriate field https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803 if you cannot find one this way search for an exotic vet, they usually see birds. If you still cannot find one contact a wildlife rehab facility and ask who treats the birds they take in or a zoo or university with a vet program may be able to direct you to a vet.


Thank you so much! i will search up vets in my area. ( i live in Vienna). i am very worried right now. His cage is always clean and his water tray is cleaned daily, do you know the cause of this?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I do not know what has caused it, there are a number of things that can cause problems with the beak here is something that gives an overview of possible beak issues. The Parrot Beak | BeChewy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is a very serious condition and needs to be treated immediately by a professional.
Association of Avian Veterinarians

If you are unable to find an Avian Vet, look for an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.
Another option (IF necessary) is to contact vets on-line.*

*Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP*
*Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*
*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*

*You could also contact this organization to ask for referrals:
Austrian Ornithology*


----------

